# Juiced fordert immer virtuellen Ram????



## Onkelz-Fan94 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab gedacht ich mach
mir mal das obengenate Game wieder
auf meinen neuen PC mit vista x64
aber immer wenn ich das spiel jetzt starten
will kommt bittte aktiviern sie
den virtuellen Ram
den hab ich dann ein bissle veränder und aktiviert
dann neu gestartet aber es funzt immer noch net
was kann ich jetzt machen??

Würde mich über schnelle Hilfe freuen


----------



## Philster91 (17. Oktober 2008)

Patch installiert?

PC: Juiced: Patch #1 (dt.) - Patches und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Aktuelle Downloads und Videos für PC, XBox, Playstation2, GameCube, PSP, Nintdendo DS und Nokia NGage



			
				4players.de schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Fehler werden durch den Patch auf Version 0.01.400 behoben:
> 
> - a*uf Computern, bei denen mehr als 2 Gigabyte (GB)
> Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) installiert ist, konnte Juiced nicht ausgeführt werden*
> ...


Ich denke, bei Vista x64 nutzt du mehr als 2 GB ASP.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (18. Oktober 2008)

phil.cf schrieb:


> Patch installiert?
> 
> PC: Juiced: Patch #1 (dt.) - Patches und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Aktuelle Downloads und Videos für PC, XBox, Playstation2, GameCube, PSP, Nintdendo DS und Nokia NGage
> 
> ...


 

Ja ich nutze 4gig ok danke 
dann zieh ich mir den patch mal


----------



## SchatztruheBoss (5. Oktober 2022)

Philster91 schrieb:


> Patch installiert?
> 
> PC: Juiced: Patch #1 (dt.) - Patches und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Aktuelle Downloads und Videos für PC, XBox, Playstation2, GameCube, PSP, Nintdendo DS und Nokia NGage
> 
> ...


ICH LIEBE DICH, DANKE SEHR!!! Hofef du ließt es, aber liebe dich so sehr dass ich mir sogar einen Account für diese Webseite erstellt habe


----------

